# Encounter for Contraceptives



## CICIB (Mar 11, 2016)

Please help me with this DX . The provider's question is: 

"If I see a patient for contraception surveillance
and I change her birth control pills to a different one because of side
effects etc is the is considered a an "initial " ?" so I gave code Z30.41-Encounter for repeat prescription for contraceptive pill . 

The answer was "Yes, I will use Z30.41 for the surveillance part. BUT, the prescription for
the pill will be for a different pill which I will have to do a surveillance
on in 3 months.
So is it an initial script because it is a "new" birth control pill or is it
a "repeat" prescription even though it's a totally different pill?" 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## thomas7331 (Mar 11, 2016)

The coding handbook for ICD-10 says that the Z30.011 initial code is for use for 'initiation of oral contraceptive measures'.  So I would say that Z30.41 would be the appropriate code in this situation since the provider is not initiating, but just changing the prescription.


----------



## CICIB (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Jbeck@karuk.us (Feb 22, 2018)

*What about a different provider?*

One of my docs saw a patient for the 1st time last week, and is writing a new RX for OCPs that the patient has been getting from a different provider up to this point.  Would we still use the Z30.41?


----------

